# Ohio River Blues



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

1-6-07 New Richmond, Ohio









My son in law Chuck Watts 17.7 pounds, mine 37.3 pounds, good start for 2007.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,doc.how many more?


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice catch doc


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice catch guys.Heard of some good ones caught yesterday and the pics prove it.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Doc!! I heard Riverking/s brother got a dandy yesterday as well. Ive been trying to get down there but the high water has me nervous in my 14 ft boat. Lower water Ill do but when the Ohio is up, I wont even think about it!
You get those on Shad or skippies?
Save a few for me will ya!

Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Salmonid,
Both fish came on fresh cut Shad, 17 foot of water, had marked and set-up on them as we were scanning that area, RiverKing was directly across the river from us on the kentucky side at a very popular place on that portion of the river.............Doc


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

Doctor said:


> Salmonid,
> Both fish came on fresh cut Shad, 17 foot of water, had marked and set-up on them as we were scanning that area, RiverKing was directly across the river from us on the kentucky side at a very popular place on that portion of the river.............Doc


hey man....not to change the sub, but how you got that electrical box hooked up, there in the back of your boat??


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

wvsportsmanjunior,
Those are 12 volt outlets that I run my baitank off of, wired for 12 volts, the two on the left are connected to my deepcell batterys, baitank plugs into the upper left one and the light for my baitank plugs into the lower left one.

The ones on the right the upper is a shoreline that I plug into my truck cig lighter then I plug it into the upper right outlet, then I plug my baittank into the lower right outlet and the power to run the baitank is coming from the truck instead of the batterys, when we get to the river I just unplug the shoreline to the box and plug the baitwell into the left side outlet..........Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice fish. I need to find some time to get to the river and catch a blue..


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Both my uncle and my cousin are named Chuck Watts (Charles T in my uncle's case), here in Canton and Carrollton.....my question....any relation? Haven't seen my cousin in yrs, sort of a loner. I know he had a son, but haven't seen him in 10 yrs or better. Just curious... By the way, 2 nice cats! :B


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on the fish


----------



## wvsportsmanjunior (Aug 27, 2006)

Doctor said:


> wvsportsmanjunior,
> Those are 12 volt outlets that I run my baitank off of, wired for 12 volts, the two on the left are connected to my deepcell batterys, baitank plugs into the upper left one and the light for my baitank plugs into the lower left one.
> 
> The ones on the right the upper is a shoreline that I plug into my truck cig lighter then I plug it into the upper right outlet, then I plug my baittank into the lower right outlet and the power to run the baitank is coming from the truck instead of the batterys, when we get to the river I just unplug the shoreline to the box and plug the baitwell into the left side outlet..........Doc


Thanks....doc. That's a pretty good idea


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Way to go Doc!

Mark called me that night and gave me the report for him and Matt; said they saw you out there as well. I started hunting with Mark this year and all his reports are killing me. I am working 6-7 days a week until April  

See you on the water!


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

big ohio river blues forever, commercial fishing the ohio river never again. ohio & ky both needs to be stoped. there destroyed our fishing for us now and it will get worse in the future, wish something we could do. go fishing doc have a great fishing year , i know there world class catfish here in this area of the ohio. boonecreek


----------

